# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Las Inundaciones en España. Implantación de la Directiva Europea de Inundaciones

## Jonasino

> PRESENTACIÓN
> 
> El Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos viene prestando una especial atención e interés a los temas relacionados con el AGUA, su gestión sostenible, su planificación, y sus efectos destructivos como riesgo natural. Se han celebrado en el Colegio numerosas reuniones, Jornadas, Simposiums y Foros, que han analizado y discutido la problemática del Agua en nuestro país, y los diversos acontecimientos que se han ido produciendo. Ya en el año 2010 el Colegio organizó unas Jornadas sobre la nueva Directiva Europea de Inundaciones en la que se presentó la Directiva, sus aspectos básicos y su incidencia en la mitigación de los impactos de las inundaciones. Transcurridos cuatro años, ahora es el momento de dedicar una Jornada a la implantación de la Directiva en nuestro país y presentar los planes de Gestión de Riesgos de Inundaciones.
> 
> Después de las avenidas en el Centro de Europa, en el verano de 2002, que afectaron a unos 4,2 millones de personas, y produjeron cuantiosas pérdidas económicas, evaluadas en más de 17.000 millones de , la Unión Europea propulsó un esfuerzo común para mitigar los importantes impactos que producen las inundaciones en la Unión Europea que, al fin, dio lugar en 2007 a la Directiva Europea 2007/60/CE, relativa a la Evaluación y Gestión de los riesgos de Inundación.
> 
> En Europa las inundaciones son uno de los desastres naturales más importantes, produciendo unos daños materiales medios anuales de unos 5.400 millones . En España las inundaciones son también el desastre natural más significativo, causando una media de unas 20 víctimas al año, y unas pérdidas económicas evaluadas en unos 800 millones de  al año. En nuestro país, después de las inundaciones catastróficas de las décadas de los 70 y 80 del siglo pasado, se realizaron importantes actuaciones y medidas estructurales, entre las que caben destacar, entre otras, los Planes de Defensa frente a las inundaciones de las Cuencas del Segura y del Júcar. Asimismo, se implantaron modernos sistemas de previsión de Avenidas, que culminaron con la implantación del SAIH en las cuencas hidrográficas. Nuestra asignatura pendiente viene siendo desde entonces la aplicación general de medidas no-estructurales de ordenación del suelo en las zonas inundables, y el control de la ocupación de las llanuras de inundación.
> 
> En la actualidad existe entre los profesionales de la Ingeniería Civil, y en el conjunto de la sociedad española, un gran interés y pasión en debatir los aspectos relacionados con la problemática de las inundaciones y las diversas alternativas para mitigar sus daños. Aglutinando estas inquietudes y problemas, el Colegio y la Asociación de Ingenieros de Caminos han creído oportuno organizar esta Jornada sobre Las inundaciones en España. Implantación de la Directiva Europea de Inundaciones. El objetivo de esta Jornada es el análisis de la problemática de las inundaciones en nuestro país, sus efectos en diversos sectores, junto con la descripción del proceso de la implantación y la presentación de los Planes de Gestión de Riesgo de Inundaciones ya finalizados.
> ...


Fuente: spancold

----------

